# Top 10 Signs You Are Too Old to Be Trick or Treating



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Top 10 Signs You Are Too Old
to Be Trick or Treating


10. You get winded from knocking on the door.

9. You have to have another kid chew the candy for you.

8. You ask for high fiber candy only.

7. When someone drops a candy bar in your bag, you lose your balance
and fall over.

6. People say, "Great Keith Richards mask!" and you're not wearing a mask.

5. When the door opens you yell, "Trick or..." and can't remember the rest.

4. By the end of the night, you have a bag full of restraining orders.

3. You have to carefully choose a costume that won't dislodge your hairpiece.

2. You're the only Power Ranger in the neighborhood with a walker.

and The Number One Sign You Are Too Old To Trick-or-Treat




1. You avoid going to houses where your ex-wives live


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is soo funny. My 20 year old daughter passes out the candy and has a fit about how old some of the kids are,and the lack of costumes. I told her I would try #4 and make up some fake funny restraining orders and tickets she can pass out with the candy.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

ok,ok, you got me! i would never go to the x-wifes house for treats!

now when it comes to tricks,thats is another stroy!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lmao!!!! #4


----------

